# Gas Hot Water Tank Repair/Replacement



## 06Honda (Sep 30, 2014)

I own a 16 year old GSW Johnwood 60 Gallon Power Vent Gas hot water tank. It was a rented unit (common here in Ontario Canada). The tank was bought out by me for $40 bucks due to its age, the $89 rental bill seemed a bit high for renting so now I own it. Last winter the tank started making knocking/popping sounds. My concern is with the age of the tank is it time to simply replace it. I thought about doing a flush but since this has never been done and with the age of the tank I may be opening a can of worms if I try it. Is it time to replace the unit at 16 yeras old or will maint extend its life. No leaks; works fine except for the noises. the unit is our primary source for heating our infloor *radiant heat system so a winter failure wouldn't be good. Thanks for any advice or info.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

06Honda said:


> I own a 16 year old GSW Johnwood 60 Gallon Power Vent Gas hot water tank. It was a rented unit (common here in Ontario Canada). The tank was bought out by me for $40 bucks due to its age, the $89 rental bill seemed a bit high for renting so now I own it. Last winter the tank started making knocking/popping sounds. My concern is with the age of the tank is it time to simply replace it. I thought about doing a flush but since this has never been done and with the age of the tank I may be opening a can of worms if I try it. Is it time to replace the unit at 16 yeras old or will maint extend its life. No leaks; works fine except for the noises. the unit is our primary source for heating our infloor *radiant heat system so a winter failure wouldn't be good. Thanks for any advice or info.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAAAA.... no... call a liecensed plumber


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Sure flush the system nothing bad can happen. It's a good thing this isn't a pro. Site only


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Call a licensed plumbing contractor.

Thread closed.


----------

